# Besprechbare Grußkarte



## Kadi (24. März 2004)

Hallo!
Es gibt doch Grußkarten die man kaufen kann (also echte - nicht am Computer) die Musik abspielen wenn man sie öffnet... also da ist so ein kleiner "chip" drinnen und wenn man die karte öffnet werden die kontakte verbunden da man dieses kleien Papierblättchen dazwischen hinauszieht und dann ertönt z.B. eine Grburtstagsmusik!
Ich bräuchte jetzt sowas nur, dass ich dann selbst etwas sagen will. Also, dass meine Stimme dann ertönt wenn man die karte öffnet! Wie kann ich sowas am besten machen? oder kaufen?
oder gibt es sowas ähnliches es kann auch ruhig größer ein! Ich bräuchte es eigentlich für eine kleine kiste. ich hab keine ahnung wo ich sowas bekommen kann oder wo ich nach soetwas fragen kann! 
wenn jemand einen Tip für mich hat dann bitte eine Email schicken:
knuddelmausi@gmx.at
danke
lg
Kati


----------



## server (24. März 2004)

Hi....
Such dir einen alten Walkman oder besser ein Diktiergerät!
Du gibst zwei Batterien rein und zwischen der zweiten Batterie und dem Gehäuse ein Kartonstück, so dass er nicht läuft.
Mit zwei Drähten machst du es dann so, dass einer von der Gehäuseseite und der andere vom Ende der zweiten Batterie kommt.
Der Playknopf muss gedrückt sein, und wenn dann die beiden Drähte verbunden werden durch das Öffnen spielt das Ding ab.

Ein bisschen Löten wirst du müssen....


----------



## Kadi (24. März 2004)

*danke =) aber...*

Vielen vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!
Das mit dem Walkman is eine super idee!
ich weiß nur nicht ob ich das jetzt so ganz verstanden hab hmm 
äh also ich muß den kontakt von einer batterie und dem metall vom walkman trennen durch einen karton! und dann löte (das wird ein disaster *g*) ich einen draht an die eine seite der batterie und einen anderen draht an das metallding des walmans oder? und jetzt hab ich nicht ganz verstanden wies dann weiter geht - also wie geht das dann mit dem öffnen das die beiden drähte sich dann berühren?
liebe grüße
kati


----------



## server (24. März 2004)

*g*
Das mit dem Berühren ist dann eigentlich nur mehr eine Sache des Einbaues.
Jedenfalls wenn sich die beiden Drähte berühren fängt das Ding an abzuspielen.
Ich würde einen Draht einfach ein gewisses Stück mit einem Klebeband abisolieren und innen auf dem Deckel anmachen, aber am Rand.
Auf den Rand klebst du ein Stück Alufolie (sollte elektrisch leitend sein) und auf diese Folie den anderen Draht. Welchen draht du wohin klebst ist egal, sie sollten sich nur nicht berühren ;-)
Du musst die beiden drähte und die Länge der Isolierung so platzieren, dass beim öffnen der Draht, der am Deckel befestigt ist herausgezogen wird und die Alufolie berührt.

Du musst einfach ein bisschen erfinderisch sein ;-)


----------

